# Gators on Blackwater 2-24-2013



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Took my own advise and went on a search for cleaner/clearer water. Found the water conditions to be almost ideal. Lots of current pouring out into the bay, moderate temps, and NOBODY else on the water.

After pitching here and there finally hooked up. I initially thought I might have caught one of the infamous stripers of Blackwater the way it was pulling my kayak around, but was pleasantly surprised by my personal best....

http://youtu.be/MX-QCFCNTUM

Sorry the video is a little long, I just wanted to how how much this fish pulled the kayak around...

Definitely a good day on the backwaters of Blackwater.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. My hands are still shaking from the adrenaline rush.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those Gators!
Thanks for sharing report & video.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice job. I want to learn Blackwater real bad.I have a 17' Nitro that I want to start takeing out. I have to get some work done on it it has been sitting covered for two years.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, I'm impressed. Thanks for putting it back. Very nice.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice speck! How deep was that fish?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice indeed...thanks for catch-n-release.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice specks !


----------



## auwhaler (Oct 7, 2007)

Way to go! When are we going again?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for letting them go!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice speck. I love fishing blackwater


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

That's a haus, nice catch!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey AUWHALER, we'll go when I can get a day off from work.


----------



## Scottie531 (Aug 7, 2011)

Heck of a fish!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

From the video it seemed like that thing was pullin you and the kayak with ease! Looks like he smoked himself by the time you got 'em boat side.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet video! Congrats


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Wonder what they were naturally eating besides your lure? They looked fat.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, nice fish.

Kevin


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice specks!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job man, good fish!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Wonder what they were naturally eating besides your lure? They looked fat.


I suspect they were so fat from being full of roe.

Sometimes I will cut open their stomachs and see what they have been eating, but I haven't done that in a while.

I can say that I caught these big girls on just a plain avacado with red glitter fluke on a red jig head. Nothing fancy. I suspect this lure imitates small bait fish, or worms, or snails.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

There are all kinds of critters we dont know about in the swamps of bayous, River mouths , etc. I saw a Centipede looking thing hanging out of a redfishes mouth 1 time in a canal. It was maybe 10" long & ugly. Didnt bother the fish none. It wasnt a parasyte. It was lunch.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

GREAT JOB!!!! Man I need to get out on the water!:notworthy:


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow I bet that was exciting! Nice job


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Dang JB you weren't kidding! Super nice fish, I told you my secret "big fish catchem up juice" was the ticket.


----------

